# Mobile numbers going public



## Julia (20 March 2009)

I've received the following email from a usually reliable source.



> FYI Here is something you must all do if you have not done it already, how bad is it that if you are not on the register, you get the charge for them making the call. YOUR CHOICE........... This is for Australian phone numbers! REMEMBER: Mobile Phone Numbers Go Public next month. REMINDER all mobile phone numbers are being released to telemarketing companies and you will start to receive sale calls. YOU WILL BE CHARGED FOR THESE CALLS Below is a link where you can enter your phone numbers online to put an end to telemarketing calls https://www.donotcall.gov.au/ Melinda Leighton Office Coordinator and Security Administrator Communication Services | Department of the Premier and Cabinet Level 2 | 100 George Street | Exec Bldg | Brisbane Queensland 4000 T: 07 322 58851 (Ext 58851) | F: 07 3225 8614 E: melinda.leighton@premiers.qld.gov.au | communication.services@premiers.qld.gov.au |


----------



## Mr Capital (20 March 2009)

How come this is the first I've heard of this ?

There has been nothing on the news or the papers to my knowledge.


----------



## Prospector (20 March 2009)

Surely not!  And we have to pay for incoming calls from these people?  Cant believe that can be true.


----------



## Real1ty (20 March 2009)

Sounds pretty unlikely to me.

There is no way you would have to pay for a call you didn't initiate.


----------



## Julia (20 March 2009)

I hadn't either.  But have registered my mobile on the Do Not Call register anyway.


----------



## Julia (20 March 2009)

OK, these are very reasonable responses.  Might be a 'have'.
I've just sent an email to the person quoted.  Will see if I receive a reply.


----------



## nunthewiser (20 March 2009)

Its ok im fine with it ...........my number written on half the dunny doors around OZ anyways


----------



## kincella (20 March 2009)

some sanity required....how can someone else call you and the call is charged to you....just think about it ??/
the calls are charged to the device of the caller...no ifs, or buts.....
there is no way they could be charged to the receiver !

only reverse charged calls with the receivers consent..can be sent that way
when I first saw it with the QLD gov....I thought oh yes, they would be silly enough to try a stint like that
this ..do not call thing has been around for ages.....I am not registered....I just hang up on them, or have some fun if I am not too busy


----------



## Julia (20 March 2009)

The email did come from the Premiers Dept. Communications Section.

Could it be that a charge is incurred if you receive a message, asking you to call  xxxxx number, so you do that, thus incurring a charge?

Dunno, hardly ever use my mobile.


----------



## captain black (20 March 2009)

Hoax slayer says it's false. Most of these silly emails are.

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/do-not-call-register.shtml


----------



## Julia (20 March 2009)

Thanks, Captain Black.
Apologies, all, for passing it on.


----------



## gordon2007 (20 March 2009)

I suspect once again, you can blame the yanks for this one. Over there incoming mobile calls are billed. This was probably just taken from an email over there and converted into aussie style.


----------



## kincella (20 March 2009)

Julia...the text message is charged to the sender...again not the receiver...
but of course if you call the number you will be charged...that bits normal
cheers


----------



## Julia (20 March 2009)

gordon2007 said:


> I suspect once again, you can blame the yanks for this one. Over there incoming mobile calls are billed. This was probably just taken from an email over there and converted into aussie style.



Yes, that is what happened, according to the Premier's Communication Dept.
Another good reason to vote Labor out tomorrow, perhaps.

Kincella, I realised the text message wouldn't incur a charge.  I was thinking about returning the call which a lot of people might do.  Moot now, anyway.
Apologies again for not checking before posting.


----------



## MACCA350 (20 March 2009)

I remember hearing about a mob who would call your mobile for a second and hang up, this would leave their number as a missed call on your mobile. When you call them back as soon as it connects you are charged something like $100.

I make a point of not calling any missed call or text that I don't know for sure who it is.

cheers


----------



## Prospector (20 March 2009)

kincella said:


> some sanity required....how can someone else call you and the call is charged to you....just think about it ??/




It happens with some text messages!


----------



## MACCA350 (20 March 2009)

Prospector said:


> It happens with some text messages!



I can attest to that. I went through so much trying to stop "3rd party downloads" being sent to my mobile. It would start up in batches every few months and I'd have to call my service provider to get them to stop. Every time they were from a different mob.

I asked my provider how they keep doing it, they said I must have joined a subscription........that is impossible as I hadn't. I asked what is there stopping them from just sending them out to anyone they wanted, they said it's illegal but not impossible(my provider couldn't find any text or call from me to them that would have initiated the subscription either). They also said they spend so much time reversing these charges from their customers and dealing with these type of complaints it's become a real problem for their call centres. After about 2 years of going through this every few months they seem to have stopped (knock on wood).

I say they need to ban these kinds of subscription services and plug the hole for this type of thing happening, as it seems to have gotten out of control.

cheers


----------



## Santob (20 March 2009)

What a sneaky way of collecting phone numbers.


----------



## 1080p (20 March 2009)

Santob said:


> What a sneaky way of collecting phone numbers.




Yes, Julia I think you may have inadvertently given your mobile number to some spammers by registering.


----------



## gfresh (20 March 2009)

Do Not Call is a legitimate website by the federal government.. if it had said the address, and then when you rolled over it was http://202.178.324.22/~scam or similiar, then it would probably be just another phishing scam to harvest telephone numbers. 

I have a feeling somebody just hates telemarketing, so has used this hoax email to turn people's fears to their own advantage to sign up on the register. If you hate telemarketing calls, then it's probably not a bad idea - although Westpac recently breached this register, and of course just received a light tap on the wrist by our limp wristed authorities.


----------



## Julia (20 March 2009)

Santob said:


> What a sneaky way of collecting phone numbers.






1080p said:


> Yes, Julia I think you may have inadvertently given your mobile number to some spammers by registering.



No.   The Do Not Call link was entirely genuine.  I even phoned them to make sure the info I had sent was received by them.  It was.

It was a genuine mistake by the person in the Premier's Communications Department,just as it was by me to pass it on.

I've also had the experience of returning a call to a number on my phone and being charged substantially for so doing.  So the basic premise of the email wasn't entirely silly.

And as far as the Do Not Call register is concerned, I registered the home no. on this when it first started and have found the cessation of telemarketing a great relief.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 March 2009)

Julia said:


> No.   The Do Not Call link was entirely genuine.  I even phoned them to make sure the info I had sent was received by them.  It was.
> 
> It was a genuine mistake by the person in the Premier's Communications Department,just as it was by me to pass it on.
> 
> ...




Julia,

I am on testra prepaid.


I rarely make calls on it.

I do sms to family and friends.

I return calls from big business or govt. offices e.g. BHp/ATSIC/QH where I don't have to pay "sorry mate my mobile is flat can I make a call "

I never use my mobile to make calls.

I receive many calls and speak to them.

I consider my mobile as I do a wrench, if I need it I'll get it out and decide the size.

Many folk feel the world will end if they don't answer their mobile.

I often just let it ring out to confirm my humanity.

gg


----------



## Solly (21 March 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Julia,
> 
> I am on testra prepaid.
> 
> ...




gg 

a wealth mogul like you on pre-paid ?

Pinching air time from others?

What, no mobile data access ?

I hope it's not old Nokia 5110 with a camoflaouge faceplate and a universal hands free from the Strand Night Markets with a 3db aerial stuck to the centre of the forward control cab.

you should write a "wealth tips" book and go into competition with Kochie or Hans Jakobi...:


----------



## Prospector (21 March 2009)

Unless it is from family, I hate it when my mobile rings.  Just recently, Westpac have begun calling me to sell me life insurance.  I have a westpac credit card, I must have given them my mobile in the application, but I certainly didnt give them permission to call me to sell me products!


----------



## calman (24 March 2009)

This email has been going around for about 5 years or more, it started in the USA around 2003/4, typically, and now has got everyone here a little bit worried
Even though it states it comes from a Government Department.
 Treat it with the disrespect it deserves and delete it.
If you forward it to friends, you are only continuing a spam email, even though you think you are doing the right thing.


----------



## Julia (24 March 2009)

It did come from a government department.  The government employee concerned has apologised.


----------



## Prospector (24 March 2009)

Julia said:


> It did come from a government department.  The government employee concerned has apologised.




Gosh, that was a boo boo!


----------



## bunyip (24 March 2009)

Prospector said:


> Unless it is from family, I hate it when my mobile rings.  Just recently, Westpac have begun calling me to sell me life insurance.  I have a westpac credit card, I must have given them my mobile in the application, but I certainly didnt give them permission to call me to sell me products!





Westpac have a history of calling me too about life insurance, in spite of me telling them to take me off their phone list.

Now when they call I say _*'Can you hang on just a minute please'?*_
Then I put the phone down and don't come back to it. Their time wasted, not mine.


----------



## MACCA350 (24 March 2009)

bunyip said:


> Westpac have a history of calling me too about life insurance, in spite of me telling them to take me off their phone list.
> 
> Now when they call I say _*'Can you hang on just a minute please'?*_
> Then I put the phone down and don't come back to it. Their time wasted, not mine.



Brilliant I've gotta give that one a go...........although I don't remember the last time I've had marketing calls

cheers


----------



## Basilica (24 March 2009)

I fell victim to the Missed call telemarketer.
They callfrom pc just one ring then hang up (zero call cost for them)
I called the missed callnumber to be told i won a prize.
I hung up immediatly then called the communication ombudsman who had lots of complaints, but had no authority to act as it was my choice to call them, they recomended i complain to the Consumer,Trader,Tenecy Tribunal. I did but they told me i could bring the matter to the tribunal but only for the cost of the call.
Talk about low cost telemarketing. I was furious that i was scammed.


----------

